# Hbr3



## Rberk2 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello! 

I am using an LG 5120 X 2160 @60, 10 bit rgb hdr DISPLAYPORT 34WK95U-W on a GeForce 2080ti card. I am trying to verify hbr3 performance. 

GPUZ lists the monitor current rate as 8.1ghz and the maximum rate as 5.4 ghz.. 

These numbers seem impossible.. I think it takes hbr3 to achieve this res.  So what is the maximum rate trying to tell me?  Is it just a mistake?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2019)

I just looked at the code and the numbers are pretty much straight out of the NVIDIA driver. 

Any chance that one output takes into account multi-stream transport and the other does not? Lanes current/max shows the same number?

Somehow I suspect an NVIDIA driver bug here. Have you tried contacting their support? They usually respond pretty quickly.


----------



## Rberk2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for the response. 

There is NO MST involved. 

One Monitor, One GPU, One 8k certified displayport cable. 

Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Naki (Oct 31, 2019)

Interesting, if GPU-Z can detect type of cable used, such as VGA (analog), DVI, DP, HDMI, ThunderBolt/etc, maybe this is worth being present in the main GPU-Z screen too! 
@W1zzard - what do you think, please?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2019)

Naki said:


> Interesting, if GPU-Z can detect type of cable used, such as VGA (analog), DVI, DP, HDMI, ThunderBolt/etc, maybe this is worth being present in the main GPU-Z screen too!
> @W1zzard - what do you think, please?


Not worth it for the main screen, also only works on NVIDIA atm


----------



## Naki (Oct 31, 2019)

Okay, thanks.  Maybe later on if somehow AMD allows detecting cable kind/type too.


----------



## mirh (Oct 12, 2022)

AMD's control panel has a "Display Specs" section with both timings and link rate (at least for displayport), so there's definitively some way to read this property. 
As for the nvidia bug.. it seems like it was solved, at least for some people?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2022)

Are you sure your display does not use DSC?  That would effectively lower the bit rate.


----------

